
A Look At Who’s Winning The Talent Wars In Tech (Hint: It Rhymes With Twitter) - m0hit
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/07/a-look-at-whos-winning-the-talent-wars-in-tech-hint-it-rhymes-with-twitter/
======
veyron
Why isnt twitter in the talent traffic graphic?
[http://tctechcrunch.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/talent_traff...](http://tctechcrunch.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/talent_traffic.gif)

------
metageek
> _Today, thanks to Top Prospect, the social recruiting site that rewards
> users for helping their friends find jobs_

This probably skews the figures in favor of social media companies.

------
bxr
Oh, 'talent Wars' not 'Talent Wars'. A war makes me think of competition over
obtaining the big name tech talent, not statistics about the volume of kids
hopping around the west cost to the current popular thing. Thanks TechCrunch.

